
Face Recognition and Detection on iOS Using Native Swift Code, Core ML,and ARKit - omarmhaimdat
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/face-recognition-and-detection-on-ios-using-native-swift-code-core-ml-and-arkit-feed10c468da?source=post_stats_page---------------------------
======
ralston3
Really awesome write up. I personally would love to start building native
Swift apps, but honestly Swift (although I’ve heard it looks much better than
Objective C) looks so incredibly involved. For now I guess I’ll stick to react
native

~~~
omarmhaimdat
Swift is probably the easiest language I came across, it's a mix of python and
C++. Nothing to be impressed here, if you're already doing well using rn,
swift is much easier! Thanks for the love

~~~
ralston3
Thanks for the response. Any good resources on picking up Swift?

------
faizshah
Any recommendations for handwriting recognition for Apple Pencil w/ swift?

~~~
madeofpalk
You could wait until iOS 14. It's a rumoured SDK feature.
[https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/09/ios-14-ocr-apple-
pencil...](https://www.macrumors.com/2020/03/09/ios-14-ocr-apple-pencil-text-
conversion/)

> iOS 14 may include a new PencilKit feature that will allow you to handwrite
> text in any text input field using Apple Pencil, with the handwritten
> content then converted into standard text before it's sent

> It looks like third-party apps will also be able to access a PencilKit tool
> that will support some kind of new handwriting functionality, but the extent
> of it is unclear.

------
omarmhaimdat
Thanks guys for the love

